# Pelham Camilla rut dates?



## lawnman (Sep 15, 2021)

Morning fellas. First time hunting this area. Pelham/Mitchell  county more specifically.  Advice on rut dates? Have always hunted Decatur and Grady in the past. Thx


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 15, 2021)

Pretty good guide here:

https://georgiawildlife.com/rut-map

Caveat: I hunt in Calhoun county, but so close to Early that the rut on our lease peaks around the 10th of December. Not the 11/25 to 11/30 listed on the map.


----------



## jcdona (Sep 16, 2021)

East Mitchell close to coulquit co is around Thanksgiving.  Out west could be from the 10th to the 15th


----------



## catch22 (Sep 17, 2021)

we hunted between Camilla and Albany for 10 years.  We could put a watch on thanksgiving week for the run


----------

